# Hello to all, hope the fur is stacking up



## Trapper49 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello fellow trappers, First timmer here,

Id like to start out saying thanks to everyone who has posted on here, before joining i think i read every thread on here
and it all helped,

this is the first year Ive tried my hand at trapping coyotes. I just got my traps in the ground #3 4 coil bridgers,

could use a few tips on bedding trap a little better, i know its key to get a firm set,

cant wait to start checking them, cant wait till i see that first bouncing yote,

and no offense but we need to get this board buzzin, looks a little slow right now, :beer:


----------

